# Special picture



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is a picture taken by my brother who has severe learning difficulties and has Epilepsy and suffers from depression ands generally doesn't keep very well most of the time. He recently asked me to take him out with my camera so we went down to Seafield, near where I live in Kirkcaldy, Fife. We struggled to get down there as he kept shaking and struggled to keep his footing and fell over a couple of times. His hand was also bandaged up as he broke it during an Epileptic fit recently. The walking wounded!

He has never seen me out with the camera before so was curious about what I get up to. He was desperate to take a picture so I set it up on the tripod from the Coastal Path and he pressed the remote shutter and this is the outcome. He was very happy to say the least, that he got a chance to take a picture and has been showing it proudly to our parents since. So, this is for him.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

All credit to you and your brother. A great pic. 
Top man!!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Top marks and well done.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow stunning photo :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a lovely picture, my best wishes to your brother :thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Great pic looks 3D in the front and 2d in the back. Nice reminder of a special moment together.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Bet your bro is chuffed 

Maybe a new hobby for him?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice framing of the ship there! :thumb:


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome. Photography isn't just about the memories you capture on film or memory card. It's also about the story behind the picture, and that is a lovely story.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks for the comments. It was good to see him with a smile on his face. He has has it really tough throughout his life, especially recently.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

That's a photo that needs framing, if you were closer I would do it for you, well done


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Beauty Lovely picture :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the way the ship has been framed. Definitely one to print off and display.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely picture, the simple small things in life can bring so much joy. Well done!


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

Lovely picture. He must be delighted with it. Hopefully a new start for him.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure if you're on o2 or know anyone who is but there's this offer on Priority atm
https://priority.o2.co.uk/offers/56...-12x8"-slim-canvas---rrp-with-shipping-£26.98


----------

